# Change of puppy food...help!



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi all,my mum and i have been feeding our 13 week old pups on NI since 8 weeks old,Pixie loves it and her sister Buffy isnt really bothered. Buffy is so tiny weighing 2.8kg and Pixie is 3.6 kg at weigh in last week.
My mum has now decided to change food for Buffy as she still loves Origen(loose poo's though) and has given her Natures Menu too which she wolfed down enthusiastically! She really wanted to keep her on NI for the health benefits of feeding a BARF diet,but is worried about how little she eats........(btw she is not going to feed Origen and NI together,as they digest at different rates! I have read on here!)

Can anybody suggest another alternative? My mum still wants to feed a really good puppy food to her adorable pup,Origen is great but too rich i feeL.,Is natures Menu ok,and also Natures diet?

Any feedback would be great...THANKS!!!!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Natures Menu is excellent and sold by the BARF club. Lots of variety in their range and my dogs love it. xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Becky ,why dont you tell your mum to still give her her NI for now (if she has any left) but feed her some orijen at lunch ,i know Milo and Alfie are fed this way and theve put weight on ,also if she decides to go completely over to orijen this is a great way of doing it slowly.

Buddys poop is still hit and miss sometimes firm sometimes loose.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Just thought she could also give her some peanut butter kongs (lots of calories in that)Also Buddys been haveing sausages (hotdog ones) for treats and also mild chedder (lots of calories in cheese)
Im sure shes already doing all this but thought id mention dx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Have a look at http://www.lilyskitchen.co.uk

One of our customers came back to buy a second puppy this summer. Their first Cockapoo was fed on Lilys Kitchen and looked fantastic. It's organic meat with veg mix and a little brown rice.

Julia x


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

hi, is it ok for pups to have cheese, ive always thought no cheese or pork, so much to learn x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Have a look at http://www.lilyskitchen.co.uk
> 
> One of our customers came back to buy a second puppy this summer. Their first Cockapoo was fed on Lilys Kitchen and looked fantastic. It's organic meat with veg mix and a little brown rice.
> 
> Julia x


Yeah I've seen this looks really good but a little expensive however, if it was just for a short time to gain weight it would not be to bad but for us to feed this it would cost me £5+ a day Alfie is over 7 kilo now and putting away 600grm of NI + some Orijen and I think he looks a little thin....Mick


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

annemarie said:


> hi, is it ok for pups to have cheese, ive always thought no cheese or pork, so much to learn x


cheese is fine, and a very good training treat.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Becky what has your mum decided to change to?? ive had a nightmare(own fault really) ive ordered some more orijen but left it pretty late but thought its fine it will get here before i run out ,well still no delivery ive chased it up and the delivery guy couldnt find my house yikes!!!

So ive run out almost so ive had to give some natures diet (Buddy really likes it) I just gave him some for lunch yesterday he had enough kibble left for breakie and dinner.

So far this morning hes done hard poos so all good,just thought id let you know dx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Donna...well my mum gave Buffy natures menu and she loved it,but she had an upset tum so she has decided to go with Wainwrights pouches,she bought a big load of it! Dont know what this is like,im becoming a dog food snob i think! Im going to stick with NI for moment although we(humans) have been having dodgy tums,but cant think its from that.My dear husband cannot get his head around the whole raw thing atall and is quite against it,other family members dont like the sound of it either im trying to educate them on it but its like talking to a brick wall sometimes! I do like Origen alot,but its the loose poos i cant bear,may try it again,maybe give it as one of the meals.....,you get on fine with it though dont you? x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Becky

Betty is on Origen too - we recently changed fro James Wellbeloved because
Betty was not keen on it and had loose poo's. Betty loves Origen - she has
a firm poo in the morning but is still loose by the end of the day so not sure what is going on. I know it's not good to keep changing food as this upsets their tummies further but one get desperate to find something that is right for them.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

pixie said:


> Hi Donna...well my mum gave Buffy natures menu and she loved it,but she had an upset tum so she has decided to go with Wainwrights pouches,she bought a big load of it! Dont know what this is like,im becoming a dog food snob i think! Im going to stick with NI for moment although we(humans) have been having dodgy tums,but cant think its from that.My dear husband cannot get his head around the whole raw thing atall and is quite against it,other family members dont like the sound of it either im trying to educate them on it but its like talking to a brick wall sometimes! I do like Origen alot,but its the loose poos i cant bear,may try it again,maybe give it as one of the meals.....,you get on fine with it though dont you? x


Spoke to soon just been for a walk and Buddys poo was gross!! must be the natures diet im really anoyed my orijen delivery still not been!!!
Im going to try and cut back on the orijen to see if that firms him up abit (thats if it ever arrives!!!)


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I had a lot of surprisingly negative reaction from doggie people about NI too.('Oh it sounds like a silly fad from America!') I just ignored them. Dexter is thriving on it and that's what matters, although I do have to give him more than the normal amount for his age/weight otherwise you can feel his ribs sticking out and his spine feels bony.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks guys,im getting a bit of pressure to change her from NI to something more 'hygeine friendly' from my lovely hubby who just hates the thought of her eating raw meat and then playing with kids just want to stick with it but dont need the hassle!!! And she loves it! Buffy is loving her Wainwrights pouches my mum is so happy as she really didnt take to NI atall,and she is now eating really well....she is so cute! In about 3 hours she will be coming over to stay with us for a week while my mum goes to cornwall...wish me luck 2 puppies and 4 boys(stepson staying over) Hubby is playing golf today..mmmm maybe a deal in the pipeline.....stick with NI and you can play golf as much as you like...lol Bribery is my middle name! 

I


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I think you have to feed the food thats best for your dog and like humans their all different.
Becky you must be supermum looking after all them think you may need a holiday after!
Have fun dx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

DONNA said:


> I think you have to feed the food thats best for your dog and like humans their all different.
> Becky you must be supermum looking after all them think you may need a holiday after!
> Have fun dx


Yep weekend away is on the cards!

I know NI is great for Pixie just need to convince hubby dearest,wish we had all this palarva before she went on it


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea i know what you mean ,to be honest even if you do give in and change your mind on which food she eats im sure she will be fine with it,must say thats my problem as well hubbie isnt convince about it,I'd be happy to stick with orijen if i could get the amount right (as you can tell im on poo duty most of the time not him!!!)

Just found out my package will be here tomorrow ,thank god but looks like Buddy will have to have natures diet for breakfast as ive run out.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Becky it will be interesting when Buffy stays with Pixie and Buffy eating different things the dogs may choose for themselves which they prefer.... even Buffy may eat better Pixie around, good luck x
Tess, Mable is skin and bone as well... even more like your Dexter x


----------

